

Pimp my uTorrent: An angular.js app to remove the ads in uTorrent with 2 clicks - SchizoDuckie
http://schizoduckie.github.io/PimpMyuTorrent/#/

======
skyream
Neat concept and website. But it doesn't work for all the ads especially the
top bar banner right below the search bar and above the active torrents.

~~~
SchizoDuckie
have you tried restarting utorrent? :)

Some of the changes don't appear unless you restart it.

